# Homemade carriage garage doors



## jm_magic (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey everybody. New to the forum. Looks like a wealth of knowledge. I have a question. I have been making some carriage doors for my garage. I am thinking about using deckboards spaced with treated slats covering the joints. Does that sound like a good idea. I just cant use sheeting because of the weight. Thanks all.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jm_magic (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry all, Inoticed I didnt really explain myself well. The frames for the doors are installed and opening and closing fine. I would be using the deck boards to cover the frames

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are several of us here that could tell you step by step how to build your doors but we would need to know how you are equipped? Doors like that need to be done on a shaper or at least a heavy duty router with a table. You would need either a entry door coping and sticking or the means of mortise and tenon.


----------



## dougcasterlin (Feb 10, 2014)

For those with experience in making carriage garage doors could you suggest some sources of plans? I do have a 3hp router in a homemade table .

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

casty said:


> For those with experience in making carriage garage doors could you suggest some sources of plans? I do have a 3hp router in a homemade table .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


I don't think you really find plans. The components would vary depending on whether you just mortise and tenon or use coping and sticking. Then each set of knives vary so the length of the tongue would vary. If you wish to make one I could help you make your own plans. I would just need a picture of the style you like and details of the router bits you intend to use.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*drive by poster?*



jm_magic said:


> Sorry all, I noticed I didnt really explain myself well. The frames for the doors are installed and opening and closing fine. I would be using the deck boards to cover the frames
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


It's been a while since the thread started, so maybe he MIA, AWOL or Lost and Found.... got lost, showed up here and found a better answer...who knows.










Regardless, carriage doors or garage doors that are hinged at the sides are heavy and subject to racking or collapsing at the center intersection from the outboard weight. The only way to prevent this is to triangulate the rectangle/square with a brace or sheet the whole surface. 



"Existing frames" what ever that means and what ever that joinery is, who knows, is critical. An 7 ft tall by 5, 6, or 7 ft wide door will weigh a ton..... They should be designed for the application from the start, not made by applying a skin over existing frames... just my opinion. :yes:


----------

